# Just Checking



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Check Check Whewwwwwwww ewwwwwwwWWWWWWWW!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Balmy70 expecting rain tonight, low Sunday morning 33 and my spinich is still ALIVE, in N.W.Arkansas. GO HOGS!!!!! That is RAZORBACKS


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah! Hogs!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah! Spinich too! No rain, bummer.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rsmith335 said:


> Yeah! Spinich too! No rain, bummer.


What's with that anyways? Hope it comes soon, and not in the form of a flood.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

rsmith335 said:


> Balmy70 expecting rain tonight, low Sunday morning 33 and my spinich is still ALIVE, in N.W.Arkansas. GO HOGS!!!!! That is RAZORBACKS


Darn Rick, you just gave my weather info, we must be neighbors! lol GO HOGS


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

DrBailey said:


> Darn Rick, you just gave my weather info, we must be neighbors! lol GO HOGS


Hogs are getting wet here! Got a nice deep rain going. Snow maybe tonight, but I doubt it as it's still warm!


----------



## blackb (Nov 18, 2010)

test, hep hop


----------



## blackb (Nov 18, 2010)

blackb said:


> test, hep hop


more tests  *joo*


----------



## IrishDigger (Mar 20, 2010)

Avatar check
Location check


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum my Australian dwelling yet Irish at heart, friend!


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Check Check Whewwwwwwww ewwwwwwwWWWWWWWW!


Check Check Whewwwwwwww Bye


----------



## IrishDigger (Mar 20, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum my Australian dwelling yet Irish at heart, friend!


Thanks Tractor Beam, how are things in Hoodoo Valley?tiphat

Springer Spaniels?

Me -- Golden Retrievers.

Cheers.

IrishDigger
Australia


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Muddy! Snows been a melting away pretty rapidly as we suffer from a 40 degree heat wave! WE have five of them, and just our 2 goldens about 4 years ago. Got any pictures of your kids?


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 3, 2011)

Just trying it out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Dreamer said:


> Just trying it out.


whattya think? And testing again............... Whewwwwwwwww, thump thump.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

shouldn't that read; Choo choo choo choo wooooo woohoooo?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

farmertim said:


> shouldn't that read; Choo choo choo choo wooooo woohoooo?


Woooohoooo I think would be something you'd hear someone yelling at a Frampton concert!


----------



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

whoooo whooooo checking toooo tooooo


----------

